# Need help finding a story a young woman who is magically plumped up.



## The Educator (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi I'm looking for a story in which the protagonist is magically plumped up against her will. Initially she's upset, but ends up enjoying being fat, as she liked the humiliation that goes along with it. Humiliation was a kink of hers to begin with. The story begins with her boyfriend wanting a threesome. I think the protagonist's name might have been Lyndsie. Anyone know which story I'm talking about? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ShammyBoy (Sep 2, 2017)

http://fantasyfeeder.com/stories/view?id=2319


----------

